
Swift 5 Release Notes for Xcode 10.2 beta - Austin_Conlon
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode_release_notes/xcode_10_2_beta_release_notes/swift_5_release_notes_for_xcode_10_2_beta
======
favorited
Though it is underplayed in the release notes, the biggest initiative with
Swift 5 is the stable ABI.

Now that the binary interface is locked down, the Swift runtime and standard
library can ship as part of an OS. That means that Swift can be used in system
frameworks, the runtime support libraries won't need to be vendored in each
app, and it opens the door to shipping (non-OS) binary frameworks.

~~~
ksec
How many MBs are the Standard Library for Swift? If it is 10MB then many user
could expect anywhere form 100MB+ savings on their iPhone.

I think I will just wait for 5.1 before taking another look. Not really
trusting Apple on how they describe Stable in their recent release.

~~~
favorited
Someone had an app go from 2.4 MB (compressed) all the way down to 24 KB.

[https://twitter.com/BalestraPatrick/status/10885653106916474...](https://twitter.com/BalestraPatrick/status/1088565310691647489)

------
zapzupnz
For those of us who struggled with Swift 1 and 2, something else to remember:
the pure Swift reimplementation of Foundation was pretty basic (or non-
existent), so what we used in the early days was basically the ObjC-based NS*
frameworks but in a different language - for the most part.

Nowadays, it's possible to avoid using Foundation for a lot of basic tasks.
This is great news for Linux developers (and eventually Windows developers
when Foundation is mature enough) because a lot of basic tasks that once
relied on ObjC no longer do.

------
jonplackett
I've been using Swift a few years now and at the start it was a massive pain
moving to the new versions (1-2 was awful, 2-3 was bad but at least 3 was so
much better it was worth it).

It seems to have stabilised a bit now through 3, 4 and so far as I can tell to
5.

How long does it normally take for a language to mature and stop changing so
drastically? Objective C seems to be basically the same as when I first
started iOS dev 10 years ago.

Anyone have any insight into the speed other languages have progressed?

~~~
adamnemecek
Objective C is a language from a different era. I actually like the swift
model. I feel like the changes are actually for the better and based on things
that users want.

~~~
jonplackett
Just to clarify - I totally agree and really love Swift now. Obj-c may be
stable, but it's never been a language I love, or even particularly like.

